# Fox Transfer dropper in cold weather?



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Has anyone been able to test the Fox Transfer in cold (< 10F) winter weather yet?

I'm thinking of getting one for my fat bike with external cabling but I would like to know if it still works well in cold weather (I will ride down to 0F). One concern is that the external cabling mechanism looks exposed so I am not sure how that will fair if it gets snow/ice on it.

Two options I am also considering is the mechanical Gravity dropper though I didlike their switches and the 9point8 dropper though on that one I would have to mod my frame to provide internal routing (it already has internal routing, just not for a dropper).


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I have no experience with droppers much below 40F, but I've had cables freeze in below freezing weather due to water in the housing. You need some means of preventing water from entering the housings. With a continuous housing from the remote on the bars up to under the saddle, it's not as bad as it could be. Does the system provide a boot on either or both ends?


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Lone Rager said:


> Does the system provide a boot on either or both ends?


No. it appears to be open at the seatpost. It's likely to get a bunch of snow throw at it. This and the fact I've been reading reliability issues has be steering clear of the postal the moment.


----------



## GTBusso (Aug 25, 2016)

I seem to be having some trouble with my transfer at around zero degrees C, maybe minus 1 or 2. The lever/cable seems to get a lot more slack in it making me think I need to adjust the barrel, but that makes no difference. The post will go up if I depress the lever, when I let go and bring the lever back to normal the post will start to drop with a touch of pressure from my backside. So the cable feels slack and yet the post won't lock out which makes me think it's to do with temperature of the gas.

I wouldn't say zero degrees C is particularly cold compared to US temps, so I wonder if anyone has any ideas? I did strip the post out and ran a new cable yesterday, worked fine last night and this morning, but 10 mins of riding then 10 mins of standing waiting for people at about minus 1 degrees, the post started playing up. 2.5 hours later and temp risen the seatpost works absolutely fine without me adjusting anything.


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)

I run my transfer dropper on my Farley and it has worked well down to about 2F. I didn't try to ride colder than that.


----------



## GTBusso (Aug 25, 2016)

If you're riding in snow on the Farley, then I think mine will have to be looked at by the Pro's. It's happened on 6 around zero degree C rides now and doesn't sort itself out until its back in the garage the a bit of warmth.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

I have ridden with my Transfer dropper at 14 Deg F for 4 hours and this weekend I rode for 3 hours @ 27 Deg F, the post performed flawlessly. My riding buddy was with me on both rides and his 9point8 did not return on both of those rides. I think the 9.8 needs a lot more air pressure when it's cold. The Transfer Post is nitrogen charged.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

One thing you have to be careful with any dropper is you can not tighten the seat collar too much. Even a 5 NM (standard torque setting) my Transfer Post will not return. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

As a follow up to my original post I never ended up getting a new dropper for my fat bike. I ended up borrowing my KS Lev from my trail bike. 

I made sure that the air was pumped up to 220psi (I left it 30psi off to allow for changing temps and altitude pressure) and so far it has worked down to 14F. I've yet to ride below that yet this year but it work great for a four year post.


----------



## katko (Aug 6, 2008)

GTBusso said:


> I seem to be having some trouble with my transfer at around zero degrees C, maybe minus 1 or 2. The lever/cable seems to get a lot more slack in it making me think I need to adjust the barrel, but that makes no difference. The post will go up if I depress the lever, when I let go and bring the lever back to normal the post will start to drop with a touch of pressure from my backside. So the cable feels slack and yet the post won't lock out which makes me think it's to do with temperature of the gas.
> 
> I wouldn't say zero degrees C is particularly cold compared to US temps, so I wonder if anyone has any ideas? I did strip the post out and ran a new cable yesterday, worked fine last night and this morning, but 10 mins of riding then 10 mins of standing waiting for people at about minus 1 degrees, the post started playing up. 2.5 hours later and temp risen the seatpost works absolutely fine without me adjusting anything.


I am experiencing exactly the same issue on my Transfer...when the temp drops below -2°C, I push the lever and the mechanism below the post won't return and pull the cable...the post drops under weight but rises back up again...when I try to get into the saddle it just drops a cm or two...maybe bit of grease would help...


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Reviving an old thread. My fox transfer started not returning in 7-10 degree F temps and 6 days ago on a ride in the upper teens 4 days ago. It will extend if I pull on it with my hand. Anyone else have a similar problem. It worked all last winter with out any problems and fine throughout the spring, summer and fall. Any solutions appreciated.


----------



## YoungWhipper3 (Aug 12, 2019)

It likely needs a rebuild. Mine was returning very very slowly in summer weather after 18 months. Worked again after I sent it away. It was likely just air pressure but I don't think you have access to top it up yourself.


----------



## montechie (Dec 3, 2020)

*Issue in < 12 F*



GTBusso said:


> I seem to be having some trouble with my transfer at around zero degrees C, maybe minus 1 or 2. The lever/cable seems to get a lot more slack in it making me think I need to adjust the barrel, but that makes no difference. The post will go up if I depress the lever, when I let go and bring the lever back to normal the post will start to drop with a touch of pressure from my backside. So the cable feels slack and yet the post won't lock out which makes me think it's to do with temperature of the gas.
> 
> I wouldn't say zero degrees C is particularly cold compared to US temps, so I wonder if anyone has any ideas? I did strip the post out and ran a new cable yesterday, worked fine last night and this morning, but 10 mins of riding then 10 mins of standing waiting for people at about minus 1 degrees, the post started playing up. 2.5 hours later and temp risen the seatpost works absolutely fine without me adjusting anything.


I experienced the same at around 10-12 degrees F with my 2017 Fox Transfer yesterday. The post was working perfectly in the garage at home, got to the trailhead and in the cold the cable had a weird loose+catching feel to it. The post itself wouldn't stay down, and wouldn't stick in the up position. Any pressure and it would slide down with no resistence. I thought something happened to the cable, but on inspecting the bottom of the post it seemed fine. When I got home and the post warmed up, cable and post was working flawlessly again. Post was professionaly serviced about a year ago.

I've ridden lots with this and a couple Specialized Command Posts at above 20F without issues. I haven't been super tempted to put one on my fatbike after about 6 winters, but definitely won't now. I often ride sub 10F to negatives and can't imagine having this fail on me 20 miles in. For my other bikes the cold performance isn't huge, we rarely get this cold AND no snow in Montana.


----------



## InstinctBC (Jan 18, 2021)

montechie said:


> *Issue in < 12 F*
> 
> I experienced the same at around 10-12 degrees F with my 2017 Fox Transfer yesterday. The post was working perfectly in the garage at home, got to the trailhead and in the cold the cable had a weird loose+catching feel to it. The post itself wouldn't stay down, and wouldn't stick in the up position. Any pressure and it would slide down with no resistence. I thought something happened to the cable, but on inspecting the bottom of the post it seemed fine. When I got home and the post warmed up, cable and post was working flawlessly again. Post was professionaly serviced about a year ago.
> 
> I've ridden lots with this and a couple Specialized Command Posts at above 20F without issues. I haven't been super tempted to put one on my fatbike after about 6 winters, but definitely won't now. I often ride sub 10F to negatives and can't imagine having this fail on me 20 miles in. For my other bikes the cold performance isn't huge, we rarely get this cold AND no snow in Montana.


Hi all,
experiencing exactly the same problem here at around 0°C - post not staying up or down, catchy feel in the lever, all good again once back in the slightly warmer garage.
Is this a case for a Fox service or can something be done by a somewhat skilled mechanic at home? No way to adjust the pressure on these nitrogen filled posts, I guess?

Cheers,
Torge


----------



## katko (Aug 6, 2008)

well I thought it was a Transfer only issue, but with my new Bikeyoke I had the problem again...it is in fact the cable housing doing the trouble, slight moisture inside can freeze and the cable will stick...so I ended up with sealed cable end caps and bikeyoke rubber seat collar seal...so you need a new cable housing, new cable and it should be ok.. was out on the bike today at -11°C and it was fine...


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

I was having trouble with my post but it ended up being all in the cable. I had moisture in it and it would not fully return so the valve was partially open and the post would drop with my weight on it. I got the moisture out and have not had a problem down to 12 Fahrenheit so far. It moves the same as when it is warm. There seems to be an easy path for moisture at the lever. I rode in very wet conditions then carefully clean my bike but I believe that is when I got the moisture in the cable. I pulled the cable out and put WD40 down the housing then let it drain out then put bearing grease on the cable and put it back together. Not the best remedy but it works. I can feel the drag of the grease at low temps but if there is still some moisture in there it’s not able to stick to the cable.


----------



## InstinctBC (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks for your helpful replies katko & Zguitar71 - it does seem to be a cable issue, rather than an issue of the post itself. A sealed endcap might be the remedy, but how to look after the moist cable & housing? I recall endless discussions from years (might be decades) back, as to how to treat those - Teflon, Silikon, oil, WD40, grease, whatever - probably also depending on an existing liner in the cable housing and what type it is ... Is there any easy to follow advice?


----------



## katko (Aug 6, 2008)

I am using this:








JAGWIRE Housing End Cap Hooded | 1 pcs, 1,75 €


JAGWIRE Endcap Hooded 1 Pcs Jagwire Hooded end caps are the ultimate solution to prevent the ingress of water, dirt and dust at the end of the outer shells




r2-bike.com




and 








BIKEYOKE Splash Protection Willy, 9,90 €


BIKEYOKE splash guard Willy BIKEYOKE Willy is a practical helper against creaky seat clamps and scratched seat posts With the Willy, you can confidently put




r2-bike.com





since then no problem...

from my experience, KS Lev (probably the other models too) posts are very good in sub zero winter too, the release mechanism was so strong, that even the freezing was no issue...it uses a spring...


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

Update: I have had My Transfer down to -12 Fahrenheit and the post worked perfectly. The cable is a little slow but the post works great.


----------

